# AC recharge with sealant?



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone tried DIY recharging and adding sealant to the AC on your "out of warranty no AC crippled Cruze"? 

Used it on my van and it worked (and is still working) great.....

Burt


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Burtess said:


> Anyone tried DIY recharging and adding sealant to the AC on your "out of warranty no AC crippled Cruze"?
> 
> Used it on my van and it worked (and is still working) great.....
> 
> Burt


I wouldn't do it.. If there is any change in the pressure of the lines the condenser wont turn on and it will end up costing you more in the long run believe me I have tried it.. Not worth it just save the $$ bite the bullet and have it done right..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't use that crap. It clogs up the orifices in the expansion valve.

If the AC on your Cruze broke, it's likely due to the condenser at the front of the car getting hit with a rock, and that's way too big of a hole for that stuff to fill. The sealant stuff is simply for old, leaky seals and SOMETIMES works on rotted out evaporators with small leaks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If there's a leak, find it and fix it. Fill the AC system with some dye, then let the dye seep out, find out where it's seeping, and replace those parts. Then, go to a shop and have them refill it. Adding sealant will only cause more problems.


----------

